# A good day



## wkendwarrior82 (Mar 3, 2014)

Not as big as other wkends but good eaters. Some were sunning themselves others were chasing each other. Good day or the woods


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

I am guessing .22 work. Does not look like a shotgun, I use both depending on the day, after looking at this I think my squirrel sniper .22 is coming tomorrow. nice pic!


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

I'd say a 17 myself.. Nice shooting


----------



## wkendwarrior82 (Mar 3, 2014)

17 work for sure Love the 22 but once you go to 17 you'll probably never go back The added range alone is worth it most of those shots were 40 to 60 yards


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

I've moved on to the 17 HMR too. Does one still ship the tails to Mepps? Is there another outlet to get some spinners or credit?


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Mepps still takes em, not for much but they do


----------



## wkendwarrior82 (Mar 3, 2014)

It's been awhile but I think the last time looked at the meeps site u need to send about 75 or 100 before they give u spinners in return. If that is still the case it's not worth the mailing charges


----------

